# What happened Jacobs Cream Crackers recently?they taste, feel and look awful.



## ajapale (27 Sep 2016)

In recent months Jacobs Cream crackers taste just horrible. They are softer than they used to be. They appear to be half baked. They feel softer in the mouth? Does anyone know what has changed? Has the formulation or the baking process changed? Are there any alternatives out there which taste like what Jacobs Cream Crackers used to?


----------



## mathepac (2 Oct 2016)

Debate dates back to 2010/2011 when Irish Biscuits was takeover http://www.dailyedge.ie/jacobs-cream-crackers-different-recipe-2288716-Aug2015/ That from last year.


----------



## ajapale (2 Oct 2016)

Yes, "It doesn’t have that same creamy taste/texture anymore – more of a salty, floury sensation that is really mediocre". That describes the taste allright. They really look, feel and taste horrible. Is there an alternative that tastes more like Jacobs cream crackers Classic?


----------



## mathepac (2 Oct 2016)

Jacobs Fruitfiled took over Bolands who were the only other Irish cream-cracker baker I knew of. Haven't seen Bolands brand in a while.


----------



## cremeegg (2 Oct 2016)

Time to move on over to rice crackers


----------



## ajapale (2 Oct 2016)

The article in the daily edge is very poor. It just quotes a "spokesman" from Valeho foods that the recipie has not changed. My packs are manufactured for Valeho foods. But something clearly has changed either the production process or the formulation. Bolands was a Jacobs "pricefighter" brand back in the day they were inferior but had their fans.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Oct 2016)

Can't comment on taste as haven't tried cream crackers in a long time but did notice that Dunnes have Barber brand at 39 cent per 300g packet whereas Jacobs are €1.99 for same size!


----------



## michaelm (25 Oct 2016)

ajapale said:


> Are there any alternatives out there which taste like what Jacobs Cream Crackers used to?


The Aldi ones are good (Yellow packet, 29 cent I think); use real butter of course.


----------



## Firefly (25 Oct 2016)

Yip...Aldi all the way in our house. Never check the price of anything, just chuck it in the trolley


----------



## ajapale (30 Oct 2016)

Thanks I'll try the aldi ones. I've tried the tesco ones and they are quite good. I figure Valeho are sourcing from some obscure "no brand" manufacturer and not from a traditional site like aintree in Liverpool. 

I also tried Jacobs gold grain and they were truly disgusting tasting - under baked and anaemic.

It really a pity that such an iconic brand has allowed its standards to drop so dramatically.


----------

